
Calculating Mean Time To Data Loss (and probability of silent data corruption)  - prakash
http://www.zetta.net/_wp/?p=147
======
kurtosis
I have a laptop harddrive that is about 5 years old. I backup to a USB drive
every other day. It is inevitable that this drive will fail at some point.
When is the optimal time to buy a replacement drive? I have always assumed
that I should just get one when my current one fails, but this could come at
an bad time (when I'm travelling etc.) Is it ever better to just buy a new HD
when I have a chance to mess with doing reinstall?

